# iwlwifi doesn't connect with hardware

## arturs

Hi all, I just built a new PC with dual boot, Windows 10 and Glorious Gentoo. Didn't have any issues with the installation, no issues with the connection through live USB -- problems, as usual, came after rebooting into my new system.

I'm using a motherboard with in-built Intel Wi-Fi 6 AX200, which requires iwlifi drivers. Of course, I went through https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi and followed the instructions (I tried multiple methods listed). It seems like the drivers cannot connect with the hardware, and I cannot see the wireless device with:

```

ip addr

1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: eth0: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 2c:f0:5d:cc:87:c6 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

3: sit0@NONE: <NOARP> mtu 1480 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/sit 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0

```

Just to be clear, the hardware IS there, the "lspci -nnkv | sed -n '/Network/,/^$/p'" command outputs:

```

28:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wi-Fi 6 AX200 [8086:2723] (rev 1a)

        DeviceName: RTL8111EPV

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wi-Fi 6 AX200 [8086:0084]

        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 39

        Memory at fc600000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable- Count=16 Masked-

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [14c] Latency Tolerance Reporting

        Capabilities: [154] L1 PM Substates

        Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

(I skipped the ethernet device, which works fine with ifb kernel driver). 

So, the hardware is seen, and correct drivers are selected. Now, the "dmesg | grep wifi" command outputs:

```

[    3.422273] iwlwifi 0000:28:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    3.456479] iwlwifi: probe of 0000:28:00.0 failed with error -110

```

The driver is trying to enable the correct device (00:28:00.0), but fails with what I think is a timeout error. The /lib/firmware folder does contain the correct firmware for this AX200 chip, which is iwlwifi-cc-a0-46.ucode. This repeats if I try to use modprobe -r iwlwifi && modprobe iwlwifi.

The kernel version is 5.4.80-gentoo-r1. Any help/ideas will be very appreciated, I could potentially use genkernel to automatically generate all the kernel/modules, but I would rather avoid that if I can :/

----------

## charles17

Does dmesg tell you the firmware gets loaded? https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi#dmesg

Have you seen topic 1103092?Last edited by charles17 on Thu Jan 07, 2021 5:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## arturs

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Does dmesg tell you the firmware gets loaded? https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi#dmesg

 

I got this:

```

[    0.557781] pci 0000:28:00.0: [8086:2723] type 00 class 0x028000

[    0.557824] pci 0000:28:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xfc600000-0xfc603fff 64bit]

[    0.557990] pci 0000:28:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    1.189244] pci 0000:28:00.0: Adding to iommu group 24

[    3.549806] cfg80211: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates for regulatory database

[    3.559925] cfg80211: Loaded X.509 cert 'sforshee: 00b28ddf47aef9cea7'

[    3.565399] iwlwifi 0000:28:00.0: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

[    3.599327] iwlwifi: probe of 0000:28:00.0 failed with error -110

```

So again, ends with the iwlwifi -110 error

----------

## charles17

 *arturs wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [    3.599327] iwlwifi: probe of 0000:28:00.0 failed with error -110
> ...

 

https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=205299

https://community.intel.com/t5/Wireless/AX200-unable-to-detect-WiFi-Network/td-p/1225944?profile.language=zh-CN

----------

## arturs

Changing bios settings solved the issue, thank you charles17!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Johny_Johnson

For me also, thanks.

----------

